# W: Space Marine Lightning Claws H: $$$ or Trade



## pchandler43 (Nov 28, 2008)

I'm looking for 15 sets of space marine lightning claws. I'm willing to pay or trade for them. Please pm me with an offer and we will work out the details. 


I have Dark Elves and Empire to trade.


----------

